# My troubles with Anxiety



## jblarson (Oct 23, 2002)

It's been awhile since I've posted here. Probably 2 months. I've been trying to tackle anxiety problems on my own. It's not working. I really need to find something that works for me. The anxiety symptoms are causing problems with my marriage and my job. Reason: I cant travel anywhere without having bowel attacks to use a restroom. When I need one...I need one now...not 10 minutes from now. I have been late many times for work, and I dont take trips to visit family in other states. My wife does not understand this. Two months ago I was put on xanax from my family dr. It really didnt do much for me, so I scheduled an appt with my Gasto Dr again. He told me Xanax was not a good med to be on because I can not take it the rest of my life. It is so addicting that I would need to increase dosage continually, and I would be more addicted than ever. So...he told me to take half an Imodium pill every morning to try an curb the bowel movements. He said that by taking care of the bowel problem, my anxiety would fix itself. I need help....bigtime. I was diagnosed 6 yrs ago with IBS both C & D. That is one of the problems...between the D & C, is just a rotating circle. I also take Nulev for Colon Spasms.H E L P !!


----------



## AntonioRI (Sep 30, 2002)

J.B. -- have you tried SSRIs (Paxil, Celexa, etc.)? Paxil has given me back my life! I also start counseling soon. When I first started the Paxil it made my syptoms worse for a couple of weeks, but it was worth it. I know go out to eat, I travel to visit people, and I hardly ever miss work anymore! My wife says I'm a brand new person!Good luck and let us know how things are going.


----------



## LittleBonJoviGirl (Nov 30, 2002)

I know exactly what you mean about anxiety/bowel problems destroying your life -- AND I can relate with the apathetic doctors who rave that taking a Metamucil every day will curb everything. WRONG. Right now, my doctor has me on Xanax -- 1mg/twice a day; and I take one Immodium a half an hour before I eat breakfast in the morning. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. The Immodium can cause C very quickly, so my doctor tells me to incorporate fiber into my diet to counteract that. What she doesn't understand, though, is that no matter WHAT I take or what precautionary measures I uphold, the anxiety will always cause D, no matter what.







So I can definitely feel your frustration. I am very well aware of the addicting effects of Xanax; and I'm ashamed to say that I am addicted to it now. I plan on weaning myself off of it via the infusion of Klonopin into my meds over the summer (God willing). You might want to ask your doctor about Klonopin -- it's almost like Xanax, but I've heard less addictive and longer lasting. Xanax only lasts in your body for about 4 hours, while Klonopin can keep you going throughout the day. If you need any more additional support (because I'm not the greatest on giving advice, since I learn everyday on these boards!), just give me an e-mail. I can really relate to your situation, and my prayers are most definitely with you. Take good care of yourself, and remember that not all hope is lost.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2003)

JB, have you ever tried relaxation therapies? Many from this board have gotten good results from the self-hypno tapes that are offered over on the CBT/Hypno Forum. I have IBS D & C and I personally use them and even though I am not yet done with the whole program, I have noticed a sigificant improvement in the IBS.Antonio gave you some good suggestions based on his experiences as well. I also take an SSRI called Lexapro. It's been a Godsend.LittleBonJovi is also right to suggest that you not give up... there IS hope.Can you talk to your doctor... maybe request a referral to a gastroenterologist who might have more experience in treating patients with IBS?Based on what the IBS experts at UNC tell us, in order of preference, the following treatments are recommended for IBS (& accompanying anxiety):1. Hypnotherapy2. Cognitive Behavioral Therapy with a licensed therapist3. Antidepressant medicationsBeyond that, we are told that it's a matter of individual diagnoses. Some people may need more or different treatments.I will see if I can dig up any pertinent links for you. By the way... I also have generalized anxiety disorder, so I can relate.Hope this helps, Evie


----------

